# Is Maru lube poisonous to dogs?



## SirWaffle (Mar 13, 2015)

So my dog got a hold of my bottle of maru and I cant find any ingredients list anywhere so I am wondering is it poisonous in anyway or should we take them to the vet? I am really unsure were else to ask this so yeahh. Any help would be great


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 13, 2015)

How much lube was it?


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 13, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> How much lube was it?



Half a bottle was left, looks like most of it was on the carpet so i dont know how much they got


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 13, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Half a bottle was left, looks like most of it was on the carpet so i dont know how much they got


A 10ml bottle? I guess that isn't that bad. I have a feeling the dog will probably be okay, but I have no idea though.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Mar 13, 2015)

I hope the best for your dog  You should keep us updated to see if he is okay.


----------



## cubizh (Mar 13, 2015)

I believe the best course of action, to be safe, is to find proper medical attention by a vet bringing a sample of the lubricant if necessary. Hope the dog is ok.


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 14, 2015)

Someone messaged me saying it only contains Silicone oil and water and (should be) okay to consume. Dog seems totally fine right now but i will of course keep a close eye on them.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 14, 2015)

by the title of this thread I thought that you were going to give a dog a bottle of maru and see if it's poisons him  good thing you didn't


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 14, 2015)

I asked my wife and one of her college roommates used to work for the pet poison hotline. She definitely recommended to call them and see what they say.

http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com

If it were my dog I would call this hotline just to make sure.


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 14, 2015)

The dog is now lubricated - it cuts corners and moves fast. Just trying to cheer you up... Anyway, go and see a vet would be the safest thing to do.


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 14, 2015)

He or she will be okay.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 14, 2015)

You gotta relube her by now. You know how quick Maru lube dries up.


----------



## Berd (Mar 14, 2015)

pdilla said:


> You gotta relube her by now. You know how quick Maru lube dries up.


I would recommend traxxas.


----------



## timeless (Mar 15, 2015)

according to the state of cali, traxxas can cause cancer and birth defects, maru probably has similar ingredients


----------



## King Mike (Mar 15, 2015)

Your dog will be fine, 
Just like we eat a bunch of artificial crap now and then.

If your dog eats lube once a day...then thats bad.
lmao, Seanliu.... If you overlube your dog it becomes sluggish


----------



## Myachii (Mar 15, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> The dog is now lubricated - it cuts corners and moves fast. Just trying to cheer you up... Anyway, go and see a vet would be the safest thing to do.



Who needs the MoYu AoLong when you have the SirWaffle DoG?
Seriously though, I really hope your dog is okay, and I would call someone just to make sure.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 15, 2015)

timeless said:


> according to the state of cali, traxxas can cause cancer and birth defects, maru probably has similar ingredients



Well everything in the state of california causes cancer, so I wouldn't put too much stock in california's opinion


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 17, 2015)

(sorry for late reply, was busy)

Update, my dog is fine, everything is well. Thank you all for the replies and help!


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> (sorry for late reply, was busy)
> 
> Update, my dog is fine, everything is well. Thank you all for the replies and help!


Yay! Thank goodness!


----------



## G2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

That's weird... Who in the world knows what the [word] does the Maru lube have?


----------

